# Atl-atl's "documentation" thread. The end of one is the beginning of another!



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey all. I just sold my Golf R and picked up a TT. There were a number of reasons for this but mainly cash-flow hah. The build thread for the R is here. I like to call my build threads "documentation" threads because I wind up posting all sorts of shenanigans related to my car hobbies and lifestyle, more than literal car build info.

I absolutely loved the Golf R and had a blast building and driving it but wanted something with which I could go a little more crazy. Bluewater Performance in Denver did the turbo build on the Golf, UM did the custom tune and I did all the rest! The TT will be very similar except that I plan to do a full motor build and make significantly more power with the TT as well as do some weight reduction and other "things" I didn't do with the Golf because it was so new and I felt like I shouldn't mod it beyond the point of no return. I have two major goals for the TT, 500 wheel horse on 91 and sub 3000lbs. It will be used for everything from canyon carving to test n tune drag racing to possibly some auto-x or road course.

About the TT.

Its a 2000 180 quattro 5 speed, black on black, 1 owner! I specifically sought out a quattro 5 speed due to the gearing. After 2 years with a black Golf R driving it 36,000 miles I swore I would never buy a black car again. So naturally I bought another black car within 3 days of selling the Golf. :screwy: The TT came to me with lots of paint chips, a couple door dings, a "custom" stereo install with 2 10" subs and an amp that controls it all via a cheap aftermarket head unit, a CEL due to the secondary O2 sensor and a faulty low speed fan relay. The suspension is stock and clunky front and back. I was told by the previous owner it has a Revo chip, intake and Borla catback with duals. Its hard to know if it really is chipped because it feels _sooooo_ slow compared to the Golf and it spools at about 500rpms haha. I need to get a boost gauge. Ill probably leave the engine alone while I mess with other things first. The intake is some weird carbon fiber looking green woven canister with two flexible tubes coming out of it and disappearing into the fender. No idea what it is, it has no markings. The exhaust is a Borla catback, the downpipe appears stock.

As for mods, here is a general list that is only a start and will definitely evolve over time.

Suspension

Adjustable rear control arms <font color=red>Ordered</font>
Coilovers <font color=red>FK Silverlines (for now)</font>
Camber plates <font color=red>Later</font>
Whiteline caster adjusting bushings.
Swaybars?

Brakes

Brembo calipers
Stainless lines all around
Two piece rotors 
Stud conversion <font color=red>Ordered</font>

Interior

Diesel Geek Sigma 6 shifter
Boost gauge
Cage
Harnesses
Front seats, Recaros? Rear seat delete
Weight reduction <font color=red>Underway</font>
Remove the aftermarket stereo equipment <font color=red>Done</font>

Exterior

Full debadge <font color=red>Rear done</font>
Fix dents/dings/paint chips
Blacked out headlights
Badgeless honeycomb grill <font color=red>Done</font>
V6 wing? Wingless?
V6 front bumper lip?
BBS RGR 18x8.5et35 with custom powdercoat <font color=red>Done</font>
Falken Azenis 415 225-40-18 <font color=red>Done</font>

Engine

Curretly Revo chip, Borla catback with duals and some intake.
Possibly re-chip depending on what the boost gauge shows.
Wideband ECU conversion
2.0 stroker
Custom turbo setup
Intercooler? Thinking about air to water.
Exhaust? Most likely full custom.
Panzer plate <font color=red>Ordered</font>
Battery relocation


Day 1 picked the car up, washed it and headed straight to Bluewater…and nobody was there. waaaah waaaah. Don't mind the Wisco plate it'll be registered in Colorado. I just need to find somewhere to register it that doesn't do emissions testing.










It was super dirty as it had been sleeping in a parking garage for the last couple months.











Bye bye Golf R, you will be missed.



















91 octane...yes 91 octane, no meth, 5000 feet above sea level, GT2871R. Thanks go to Gabe and Hollywood at Bluewater Performance and Jeff at United Motorsport.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice! Welcome. :beer: I'm from the Springs, so it will be nice to eventually run into another TT owner. You have a good set of plans. :thumbup: I hope to see you follow through, and meet up with you some day.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

opcorn: lmk if you need help on a few of them items on your list


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

Subscribing


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

On Friday (before I even owned the car) I picked up a set of low mileage FK Silverlines for a very good price. Apparently these things go looooow so the Panzer is probably jumping to the front of the mod line. Forgot to grab the adjustable end links from the guy though so Ill pick them up next weekend. Also ordered a full set of adjustable rear control arms from Bluewater. I'm trying to wait for camber plates to come in and a full set of poly control arm bushings but I don't know if I can handle the wheel gap/floaty-ness/squishy-ness for very long.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

You should do search on Panzer plates and the quattro TT. I remember the topic coming up in the past, and something negative about them. Might be worth the look before spending the money. I'm on air, and the wheel doesn't move as far forward as other VW's.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> You should do search on Panzer plates and the quattro TT. I remember the topic coming up in the past, and something negative about them. Might be worth the look before spending the money. I'm on air, and the wheel doesn't move as far forward as other VW's.


Thanks for the info. Ill definitely look into the panzer thing. Maybe Ill put the suspension on before the control arms and see what it looks like. Either way its really clunky and I don't mind doing a little preventive maintenance that also gives me some adjustability.


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

Let me know if you need any help/tools/space/etc on those mods that you plan to do yourself. You know I've the stuff needed to tear this mother down and build her back up.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

ecirwin said:


> Let me know if you need any help/tools/space/etc on those mods that you plan to do yourself. You know I've the stuff needed to tear this mother down and build her back up.


Sweeet, mod party! Give me a couple weeks for some parts to roll in and Im totally down to accept your offer.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

You will without a doubt need the control arms. They allow you to control the camber.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Your golf R looked sweet! curious to see what your going to do with the TT

That intake box your talking about is a mossback VTDA or something like that. 

And if it's chipped and still slow..it's probably just that slow lol. Seems like you have some big plans. I think a re chip would be a waste unless you bought maestro . just my .02


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

In for the shenanigans. :thumbup:


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Atl-Atl said:


> The intake is some weird carbon fiber looking green woven canister with two flexible tubes coming out of it and disappearing into the fender. No idea what it is, it has no markings. As for mods, here is a general list that is only a start and will definitely evolve over time.


My friend is a TT guy and by your description I would say you have the Twin Tube Dynamic Airbox. Some pictures of it in the link below...

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1871414

Bill


----------



## speeedfrk (Nov 9, 2004)

sub'd

mine is gone now too. no new project for me though.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

racin2redline said:


> Your golf R looked sweet! curious to see what your going to do with the TT
> 
> That intake box your talking about is a mossback VTDA or something like that.
> 
> And if it's chipped and still slow..it's probably just that slow lol. Seems like you have some big plans. I think a re chip would be a waste unless you bought maestro . just my .02





climbingcue said:


> My friend is a TT guy and by your description I would say you have the Twin Tube Dynamic Airbox. Some pictures of it in the link below...
> 
> http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1871414
> 
> Bill


Yea, sounds like an original TTDA. See more at Schwing's MODSHACK site.

http://www.modshack.info/TTDA.htm

cheers.


----------



## PABers (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice project; looking forward to its progress. 

My town in CO doesn't do emissions, but not sure how you would register it there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like a good list to start with :thumbup:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Based on the pics from google I think the intake is one of those TTDA things. Ill try to get a pic. Are they desirable? Are they any good? I have no problem switching it out for something that performs better. I might have to do a downpipe and a couple other little mods to get the car to a reasonable-to-drive point while I start compiling the real horsepower parts. Its just such a dog right now and when the suspension/wheels/tires go on it'll feel _way_ underpowered for its abilities.

A coworker of mine lives up in Avon and said I could register the car there so I might have to take him up on that.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

So heres a pic of the intake. Anyone want this thing? I'm thinking about changing things up a little.












Also here's a pic of the Borla tips. They are crooked and need realigned. I didn't notice until just now but I think that rear valence is the V6 piece. Does that seem right? This car started as a single exhaust 180 so I guess the PO did this when he did the catback.


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Atl-Atl said:


> So heres a pic of the intake. Anyone want this thing? I'm thinking about changing things up a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Also, yes that's the 3.2 valance

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

NotAVeTTe said:


> Atl-Atl said:
> 
> 
> > So heres a pic of the intake. Anyone want this thing? I'm thinking about changing things up a little.
> ...


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, considering I'm running an OEM airbox, I want it.
And yeah that's a sweet grab. Mine is painted black but that doesn't compare to the honeycomb texture of yours. Those are the "upgraded" valance. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

NotAVeTTe said:


> Yeah, considering I'm running an OEM airbox, I want it.
> And yeah that's a sweet grab. Mine is painted black but that doesn't compare to the honeycomb texture of yours. Those are the "upgraded" valance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


Ok what's it worth to you? I'm probably just gonna slap a short pipe and new cone filter on the maf housing for now. Convince me to take this off the car sooner than later haha.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I started tearing the interior apart today. I have actually been getting a lot of interest in this stereo stuff so Its on the way out. The sub enclosure was a PITA to get out and must have weighed 50lbs _without_ the subs installed. In total I bet I removed 100lbs just by taking out the aftermarket stereo junk. I also think I'm going to remove the rear seats while I'm in there and do some sort of slightly nicer looking carpeted rear seat delete like the euro kreations one.

Monstrosity










All empty and covered in sh*t from the fiberglass enclosure. So far I have removed the wiring up to the front seats. The factory amp is underneath your right arm if you are sitting in the back seat with your arm on the rest. The installer tapped into the factory amp wiring to install the crossover and wire in the new speakers. I don't think there are any factory wires going to any of the speakers now. This leaves me with a true "what do I do" scenario. Part of me wants to rip out the stock amp and rear speakers and simply wire the fronts straight to the headunit. In other words go as minimal as possible on the stereo which me slightly more racekar. Not sure what I'm going to do but Ill sleep on it tonight and finish removing the wiring this weekend. If I remove the amp and speakers as well as all the rear seat related parts there will be a serious chunk of weight removed from this puppy, I kinda like that. Gotta even out the cage somehow. 










Bad picture of the factory amp with the tapped lines and aftermarket crossover removed.










Euro Kreations rear seat delete I'm considering. Going to email the guy and inquire about its weight.


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe we can get someone to chime in on price? I don't want to lowball but I certainly don't want to pay a ton.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Btw, one of the better deletes I've seen. Looks OEM with the embossed TT; I just hope you have black interior

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

NotAVeTTe said:


> Maybe we can get someone to chime in on price? I don't want to lowball but I certainly don't want to pay a ton.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


I remember this intake from a few years ago. IIRC it retailed for 275.00 plus shipping and I believe the air ducts were extra, by no means a cheapie intake. It basically does the same thing as the Evoms by most accounts the best intake for the NA R32 :thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

NotAVeTTe said:


> Maybe we can get someone to chime in on price? I don't want to lowball but I certainly don't want to pay a ton.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


Ill pm you about it.



NotAVeTTe said:


> Btw, one of the better deletes I've seen. Looks OEM with the embossed TT; I just hope you have black interior
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


I do have a black interior, wouldn't have it any other way. I'd probably get the delete just plain, without the TT logo.



Basil Fawlty said:


> I remember this intake from a few years ago. IIRC it retailed for 275.00 plus shipping and I believe the air ducts were extra, by no means a cheapie intake. It basically does the same thing as the Evoms by most accounts the best intake for the NA R32 :thumbup:


Thanks yo!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I finally got it all pulled out of the car. Pretty sure its sold already. People on craigslist apparently like car audio stuff. 


Amp, subs, crossover and all the wiring. The electronics alone are probably 40lbs. Add the fiberglass/mdf box and the carpeted mdf trim piece and were talking at least 100lbs.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's the wiring I'm left with. The speakers are aftermarket and they were wired through a crossover that was connected to the amp I removed. I'm confused by the way the system has been wired. Some of the speaker wires were snipped and reconnected to the crossover but not all of them were done this way. The factory wiring wasn't used because the stock connectors for some speakers are unplugged and when I disconnected power to the amp no sound came from any of the speakers. Im worried ill have to rewire all the speakers directly. Thats not a terrible thing but its a lot of time spent pulling the interior and putting it back…again. :banghead: I guess Ill wire one of the speakers directly to the back of the head unit and see if sound comes out. It sure as hell better! Half of me really wants to rip it all out for full racekar status but I want this car to be a cruiser so Ill be keeping some of it. I guess Ill wire one of the speakers directly to the back of the head unit and see if sound comes out. :screwy:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/a4saloon/12281034943/" title="Untitled by a4saloon, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3694/12281034943_6b11060873_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

congrats on the new ride :thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

luchos said:


> congrats on the new ride :thumbup:


Thanks!





Update:

Audio stuff is sold. I put the interior all back together instead of watching the most unfortunate of ball games yesterday. :facepalm: I need to wire up some speakers because I have a 10 hour drive to pick up my new wheels/tires on the 15th.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Pulled my engine cover to confirm which engine is actually in my car. Its an ATC which I guess I'm happy about, 9.5to1 and 20mm wrist pin rods. This thing is such a pig I think I have to do rods and a bigger turbo immediately. I don't know if I can wait to build a stroker. The damn thing just doesn't even get out of its own way. Luckily since its an ATC motor Ill be able to reuse the 20mm rods when I go stroker. Also it keeps throwing an O2 sensor code almost immediately after I clear it so I need to replace the second sensor and get this bish past emissions before doing any motor work.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

So this happened to one of my keys. Thankfully I got all 3 keys. The "cut" part of the key is actually fine. Its the "elbow" of the key fob that broke. Can I replace just that part? What do I do here???


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't think that half of the fob splits in half as easily as the half that holds the battery. 
You'd prob need to find just that half and add ur key and keep your button half.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

nkgneto said:


> I don't think that half of the fob splits in half as easily as the half that holds the battery.
> You'd prob need to find just that half and add ur key and keep your button half.


So I'll buy a new fob and press the pin out that holds the key on and then install my key onto the new fob. Am I right in saying it's the actual key blade that's expensive because f the way they have to be cut? The fob itself isn't the expensive part or is pricey too?


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Not sure what those go for since they are diff than the VW fobs ours have square buttons. At least you have all 3 keys which is hard to get on an older car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> So this happened to one of my keys. Thankfully I got all 3 keys. The "cut" part of the key is actually fine. Its the "elbow" of the key fob that broke. Can I replace just that part? What do I do here???


Jb weld?



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Jb weld?



Heh, I don't have the missing piece so I don't think it will hold well enough. Theres such a large amount of twisting force on that small area.



P.S. I PM'd you back about the intake but you never responded.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Just get one of the full replacement housings off of ebay or another retailer. They shouldn't cost all that much. Take the new key apart for the "elbow" to swap into your old one. The blade is held in with a tiny roll pin. I suggest reusing your top half if you have immobilizer or else you'll have to transfer the chip into the new housing which is easier just reusing your old top half.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dark Zero said:


> Just get one of the full replacement housings off of ebay or another retailer. They shouldn't cost all that much. Take the new key apart for the "elbow" to swap into your old one. The blade is held in with a tiny roll pin. I suggest reusing your top half if you have immobilizer or else you'll have to transfer the chip into the new housing which is easier just reusing your old top half.


^ This because if you take it to the dealer they're going to charge you $80 for a new key fob and will only replace the top half because "that's how much the parts cost". :screwy:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Dark Zero said:


> Just get one of the full replacement housings off of ebay or another retailer. They shouldn't cost all that much. Take the new key apart for the "elbow" to swap into your old one. The blade is held in with a tiny roll pin. I suggest reusing your top half if you have immobilizer or else you'll have to transfer the chip into the new housing which is easier just reusing your old top half.


Thats what I was thinking but hadn't checked ebay yet.



Chuckmeister87 said:


> ^ This because if you take it to the dealer they're going to charge you $80 for a new key fob and will only replace the top half because "that's how much the parts cost". :screwy:


Heh, I thought they were like $200+ bucks so $80 isn't that bad!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Same thing happened to my key.. Got the top half of the key through Audi. You just tell them your vin and they cut the key and everything. IIRC it was under $50. Well worth it for me when that was my only key. Now i have 2 keys and 1 fob


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

lucpost said:


> Same thing happened to my key.. Got the top half of the key through Audi. You just tell them your vin and they cut the key and everything. IIRC it was under $50. Well worth it for me when that was my only key. Now i have 2 keys and 1 fob


Interesting, when you say through Audi I'm guessing you mean the dealership? Ill give them a ring and see what they say, thanks! :beer:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Dark Zero said:


> Just get one of the full replacement housings off of ebay or another retailer. They shouldn't cost all that much. Take the new key apart for the "elbow" to swap into your old one. The blade is held in with a tiny roll pin. I suggest reusing your top half if you have immobilizer or else you'll have to transfer the chip into the new housing which is easier just reusing your old top half.


^^Agreed 100% 

OP I think I have an extra that I could send you the elbow from (will check and send you a PM)

If you do get a full donor key (make sure it doesn't have a different elbow if its not OEM) separate the top half of the FOB with a thin screw driver and pull the elbow out. Open the top half of your primary key and swap out the elbow. Don't forget you need to wind the elbow on the spring a few turns opposite of how it opens before you put the top half back together. Secure your blade using the roll pin and you are back in business :beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Boulderhead said:


> ^^Agreed 100%
> 
> OP I think I have an extra that I could send you the elbow from (will check and send you a PM)
> 
> If you do get a full donor key (make sure it doesn't have a different elbow if its not OEM) separate the top half of the FOB with a thin screw driver and pull the elbow out. Open the top half of your primary key and swap out the elbow. Don't forget you need to wind the elbow on the spring a few turns opposite of how it opens before you put the top half back together. Secure your blade using the roll pin and you are back in business :beer:


Awesome, thanks for the detailed tip! :beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Speaking of details…I wonder why someone might remove the back half of the interior in their TT!?!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm where could I be going?












Yes I know my cel is on.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Atl-Atl said:


> Hmm where could I be going?...


You're clearly going to the drive in movie... what shows you seeing


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

All_Euro said:


> You're clearly going to the drive in movie... what shows you seeing


Nope


The back of the car is suddenly full though!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> The back of the car is suddenly full though!


Nice I thought about putting wrx rims on my tt but I figured the VW/Audi community would have a heart attack

They are bbs though and there is loads of them for sale in Oregon 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Nice I thought about putting wrx rims on my tt but I figured the VW/Audi community would have a heart attack
> 
> They are bbs though and there is loads of them for sale in Oregon
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


These ain't Subie rims.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

At first glance they look like BBS LMs.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Heres a few more teasers. This is all you get until massive suspension drop and spacers are installed! :banghead: It does look better than the stock wheels at least. The tires are only 225-40-18 but this particular tire is pretty wide. Ill probably bump up to 255s all around but these are basically new so they'll stay for now. The wheels are 8.5et35 and they need at least a 5mm spacer in the front and probably 10 or more in the rear. I've never had a car that needed this much offset, crazy.


They are legit BBS RG-R's 18x8.5et35 5x100 powder coated "Sierra Gold" which looks similar to Caterpillar Yellow construction paint. Its exactly what I wanted!


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

At 8.5 u need spacers 18x8 ET35 fit perfect. Welcome to our world.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

nkgneto said:


> At 8.5 u need spacers 18x8 ET35 fit perfect. Welcome to our world.


Yeah you can see in that last pic the rear wheel is still WAY inside the arch.


P.S. I know you know what you're doing with brakes for these things. Tell me about big brakes for this car. It does not have the bigger vented rear rotors because its a 180. I need to redo all four corners. I want to go big Brembos in front and step up to R32 rear brakes. What do I do? Can I do 18Z or 17Z on this or do I have to use 4 piston Brembos?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

TT forum, Y U No respond? 

Apparently the TT forum doesn't like forged BBS wheels.


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> TT forum, Y U No respond?
> 
> Apparently the TT forum doesn't like forged BBS wheels.


Wheels look good :thumbup:

I think you're too used to the Golf R forums, people aren't as quick to comment on the TT side :laugh:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

luchos said:


> Wheels look good :thumbup:
> 
> I think you're too used to the Golf R forums, people aren't as quick to comment on the TT side :laugh:


You're probably right. I hope I don't have to go to a gaaasp...Audi specific website!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Aaaand because I just can't wait. I *WILL* get my suspension on this weekend. I'm embarrassed to even drive the thing out of the garage. I have a pair of 8mm spacers I might throw on the rear for now to give it et35 front et28 rear. My aim at the moment is for et25 front et20 rear. I need to order a stud conversion and some new spacers really soon. The weather has been *way* too nice in Denver to keep this thing in the garage.


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

Nothing to be embarrassed about, the car looks good. I'm still rolling on a stock suspension and clutch.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

luchos said:


> Nothing to be embarrassed about, the car looks good. I'm still rolling on a stock suspension and clutch.


Stock clutch with that turbo!?!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Had a bunch of MKIV R32 in my life today. First I sold my stock wheels to Vortex user Boki-San. Then I grabbed the swaybar links I forgot from the guy I bought the coilovers from. Here's a pic of out junk parked in front if the nature and science museum, because clicks.


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> Stock clutch with that turbo!?!


Haha it holds power better then my stg2 golf r... I had plans for clutch, fluid dampr, motor mounts, suspension and brakes this winter but I just found out I'm going to be a father :what:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

luchos said:


> Haha it holds power better then my stg2 golf r... I had plans for clutch, fluid dampr, motor mounts, suspension and brakes this winter but I just found out I'm going to be a father :what:


Holy crap congratulations!!! :beer:


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> Holy crap congratulations!!! :beer:


thank you sir


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Aaaand because I just can't wait. I *WILL* get my suspension on this weekend. I'm embarrassed to even drive the thing out of the garage. I have a pair of 8mm spacers I might throw on the rear for now to give it et35 front et28 rear. My aim at the moment is for et25 front et20 rear. I need to order a stud conversion and some new spacers really soon. The weather has been *way* too nice in Denver to keep this thing in the garage.


:thumbup:

Needs moar lo!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

ecirwin said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Needs moar lo!


I know I know. I've been waiting for all my new bushings, control arms and stuff to come in. Its taking longer than I thought but I want to do it right, once.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

This weekend I finished disconnecting all the aftermarket stereo garbage from the previous owner and tidy'd up the wiring. My trusty Radio Shack butane soldering iron came in very handy. Currently the stereo is not working. If I hardwire a speaker to the back of the headunit sound comes out but trying to run it through the factory amp is not working. All the stock location speakers are in place and from what I can tell the wiring is all there. I soldered back together the wires that were cut/tapped to install the aftermarket amp and crossover hoping that would solve the problem but there's still no sound. I figured the minimal plugs in back of the head unit were simply controlling the factory amp and if that was wired it would play sound through the speakers but I am wrong. I think I need a different adaptor to mate the factory harness and the aftermarket head unit harness. Not sure if the stock amp is simply a piggy back and the speakers have to be wired directly through the headunit. I'm not the greatest with wiring. I'm considering getting rid of it all together for a total racekar feel. Not sure if I want to deal with that however so I might take it to a shop to have them sort it out and get the stock location speakers back up and running. I think I want the car to be more comfortable for cruising and that means tunes!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> This weekend I finished disconnecting all the aftermarket stereo garbage from the previous owner and tidy'd up the wiring. My trusty Radio Shack butane soldering iron came in very handy. Currently the stereo is not working. If I hardwire a speaker to the back of the headunit sound comes out but trying to run it through the factory amp is not working. All the stock location speakers are in place and from what I can tell the wiring is all there. I soldered back together the wires that were cut/tapped to install the aftermarket amp and crossover hoping that would solve the problem but there's still no sound. I figured the minimal plugs in back of the head unit were simply controlling the factory amp and if that was wired it would play sound through the speakers but I am wrong. I think I need a different adaptor to mate the factory harness and the aftermarket head unit harness. Not sure if the stock amp is simply a piggy back and the speakers have to be wired directly through the headunit. I'm not the greatest with wiring. I'm considering getting rid of it all together for a total racekar feel. Not sure if I want to deal with that however so I might take it to a shop to have them sort it out and get the stock location speakers back up and running. I think I want the car to be more comfortable for cruising and that means tunes!


I Went threw all kinds of stereo nonsense post some pics of the plugs/harness you have coming out of the dash

One of the causes of me.getting no sound was a connection on the harness for the remote power on wire for factory amps

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I Went threw all kinds of stereo nonsense post some pics of the plugs/harness you have coming out of the dash
> 
> One of the causes of me.getting no sound was a connection on the harness for the remote power on wire for factory amps
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2



Do you have a diagram of the pinouts for the stock plugs? There are 3 main plugs for the factory wiring, 2 black ones and a red one. Only one of them is plugged into my aftermarket headunits adaptor harness. I don't think there are speaker wires running to the back of the head unit, I think they only run to the factory amp because the actual wires at the speakers are larger gauge than the ones at the back of the headunit.



This is the only pic I have right now. The blue wire that you can see disconnected could very well be the amp control wire. It was disconnected and I reconnected it but no go.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The wheels look good! 

I don't know if you are interested in meeting up one day... I have a friend that is interested in doing a photo shoot, and it would be cool to get a few shots of the TT's together. :beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The wheels look good!
> 
> I don't know if you are interested in meeting up one day... I have a friend that is interested in doing a photo shoot, and it would be cool to get a few shots of the TT's together. :beer:



Thanks! :beer:

I'd love to do a photo session. Just let me get my suspension and spacers dialed in first! I wouldn't mind cruising down there, haven't been to the springs in a while. You guys should come up here too. I know some guys that do car specific photography and other professional photography. I've found some pretty killer spots for pics recently also!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

There should be two plugged into your aftermarket head unit one with the power wires one with RCA ends that run to the pre amp out on your head unit you also will need two ground loop isolators

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Order your self a new set of connectors from eBay I will post a.link when I get home 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> There should be two plugged into your aftermarket head unit one with the power wires one with RCA ends that run to the pre amp out on your head unit you also will need two ground loop isolators
> 
> Order your self a new set of connectors from eBay I will post a.link when I get home
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Its slightly hard to tell from the pic but you can see that only one of three stock plugs is plugged into the adaptor. This is because its the only one that fits. However, that's the way it was when the aftermarket stereo was installed and everything worked. The red stock plug and black stock plug that are dangling do not fit into the adaptor. The only other wires on that adaptor are speaker wires anyway so they would be much help anyway. Looking forward to ordering a new adaptor and trying it out. I would really like to figure this out myself! Thanks for the help!!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

The old after market stereo has aftermarket amps best I can tell so the RCAs where probally run from where the stock amp is. If you re attached all the factory amp wires you should be able to use you new adapter to run to your new head unit the adapter should have a plug that fits on your factory harness and has two sets of rcas coming off it

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The old after market stereo has aftermarket amps best I can tell so the RCAs where probally run from where the stock amp is. If you re attached all the factory amp wires you should be able to use you new adapter to run to your new head unit the adapter should have a plug that fits on your factory harness and has two sets of rcas coming off it.



The aftermarket RCAs ran all the way from the aftermarket amp to the back of the headunit. I removed all that cable. The aftermarket crossover had been wired into the factory amp right where the massive harness plugs into the amp. In fact, so close to the plug it was slightly difficult to solder the wires back together. I patched all the wires back in at the stock amp but its quite obvious there are a lot more wires attached there than what's currently connected to the head unit. Ill try to swing by my local stereo shop this week in hopes they'll have the correct adaptor harness for my car. I should be able to eyeball it and know if the plugs will all line up. With all the aftermarket stuff removed and the factory wiring all patched it should be as simple as using the correct adaptor harness at the back of the head unit...should.


You can see the stock amp in the picture below. This sits directly below the speaker and underneath the armrest for the right rear passenger. The large brown plug is what connects all the wiring to the amp. You can see the blue crimps where the aftermarket crossover was tapped into the stock amp. I removed all that aftermarket wiring and reconnected the matching stock wires in the harness for the brown plug. In theory it is all put back to stock.


----------



## nectar13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Atl-Atl said:


> Aaaand because I just can't wait. I *WILL* get my suspension on this weekend. I'm embarrassed to even drive the thing out of the garage. I have a pair of 8mm spacers I might throw on the rear for now to give it et35 front et28 rear. My aim at the moment is for et25 front et20 rear. I need to order a stud conversion and some new spacers really soon. The weather has been *way* too nice in Denver to keep this thing in the garage.


great choice in wheels. digging the color.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

neat project, looking forward to getting to the lbs being shaved part of the build!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

nectar13 said:


> great choice in wheels. digging the color.





carsluTT said:


> neat project, looking forward to getting to the lbs being shaved part of the build!


Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Random pic of mah gurl and my other girl in front of her house. No its not the library!


Moar low coming soon I promise.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

I like her style.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good!

And you could wash the car whenever :laugh:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Eww, don't debadge a high mileage car, especially a black one. Look at the scar where the quattro badge was! :banghead: Luckily the paint is already bad and will get repaired someday.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Eww, don't debadge a high mileage car, especially a black one.


Mileage wouldn't be a factor on the rear bumper, the front yes but not the rear. At this point, all these cars are old regardless of mileage. :laugh: My 01 only has 61K miles on it, and I just debadged my black 01 recently with no issues and no visible traces after some light polishing. The pic above looks like someone didn't even get all the glue residue off. :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> The aftermarket RCAs ran all the way from the aftermarket amp to the back of the headunit. I removed all that cable. The aftermarket crossover had been wired into the factory amp right where the massive harness plugs into the amp. In fact, so close to the plug it was slightly difficult to solder the wires back together. I patched all the wires back in at the stock amp but its quite obvious there are a lot more wires attached there than what's currently connected to the head unit. Ill try to swing by my local stereo shop this week in hopes they'll have the correct adaptor harness for my car. I should be able to eyeball it and know if the plugs will all line up. With all the aftermarket stuff removed and the factory wiring all patched it should be as simple as using the correct adaptor harness at the back of the head unit...should.
> 
> 
> You can see the stock amp in the picture below. This sits directly below the speaker and underneath the armrest for the right rear passenger. The large brown plug is what connects all the wiring to the amp. You can see the blue crimps where the aftermarket crossover was tapped into the stock amp. I removed all that aftermarket wiring and reconnected the matching stock wires in the harness for the brown plug. In theory it is all put back to stock.


Any luck with the stereo ? And eBay the harness adapter I did. Was 15 bucks and works great

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

20v master said:


> Mileage wouldn't be a factor on the rear bumper, the front yes but not the rear. At this point, all these cars are old regardless of mileage. :laugh: My 01 only has 61K miles on it, and I just debadged my black 01 recently with no issues and no visible traces after some light polishing. The pic above looks like someone didn't even get all the glue residue off. :screwy:


110,000 miles and 15 years on a black car in the Colorado sun will definitely affect the paint, the badges, the glue that binds them etc. Its not glue residue, its damage.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Any luck with the stereo ? And eBay the harness adapter I did. Was 15 bucks and works great
> 
> Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


Funny you mention that. I just picked up an adaptor harness from the local stereo shop but its not all plug and play. I need to unpin and repin some of the connections to get all the wires to line up. Its one of those amp control adaptors that uses RCAs in the back of the headunit and adapts them to the amp control wires. Is that what you used? Would you be able to pull your head unit and snap a picture? I would appreciate it greatly!!! One of my buddies is good with wiring so I might have him help me this weekend. Its going to be a lot of tracing wires.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> 110,000 miles and 15 years on a black car in the Colorado sun will definitely affect the paint, the badges, the glue that binds them etc. Its not glue residue, its damage.


Again, the age yes, but not the mileage will affect things. My GTI is black, an 03, and has 157K miles, so I"m familiar, but I don't have any paint damage under my badges. :screwy: What did you use to remove them?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

20v master said:


> Again, the age yes, but not the mileage will affect things. My GTI is black, an 03, and has 157K miles, so I"m familiar, but I don't have any paint damage under my badges. :screwy: What did you use to remove them?


Its not so much under the badge its the immediate edges. Dirt/grit/grime working its way in over the years. Thanks for the abundant use of screwy emoticons btw.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

I like where this build is going. Stud conversion is amazing btw. Well worth it, especially when your running spacers. Keep it up. opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Its not so much under the badge its the immediate edges. Dirt/grit/grime working its way in over the years. Thanks for the abundant use of screwy emoticons btw.


No problem, let me know if you need more. I like how you didn't answer the question of what you removed the badges with though. The point is I've removed badges from 5 TT's, all 01 or 02, and never done or had "damage" to the paint. I'm pretty sure they've all been out in the sun just as long as yours. All of mine were original rear bumpers, maybe yours had been replaced? EIther way, it's definitely possible to remove without damaging things, even with high mileage, time exposed to the weather, and black paint, and your bad experience shouldn't stop others from trying it.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

20v master said:


> No problem, let me know if you need more. I like how you didn't answer the question of what you removed the badges with though. The point is I've removed badges from 5 TT's, all 01 or 02, and never done or had "damage" to the paint. I'm pretty sure they've all been out in the sun just as long as yours. All of mine were original rear bumpers, maybe yours had been replaced? EIther way, it's definitely possible to remove without damaging things, even with high mileage, time exposed to the weather, and black paint, and your bad experience shouldn't stop others from trying it.


I'm not really sure why you keep pushing the subject. I never said there was damage underneath the badge. I also never said there was damage due to the act of removing the badge. The damage is around where the badge was. It could be from any number of things; sandblasting due to dry/dusty/desert like conditions in Colorado, poor washing practices, scraping snow, I'm not sure but the damage is there. No amount of cars that you have "successfully" debadged will change the condition of my car. Hopefully you can understand this and stop rebutting a point I never made.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> I'm not really sure why you keep pushing the subject. I never said there was damage underneath the badge. I also never said there was damage due to the act of removing the badge. The damage is around where the badge was.........Hopefully you can understand this and stop rebutting *a point I never made.*



The point you never made is right here......



Atl-Atl said:


> Eww, don't debadge a high mileage car, especially a black one.


And just like my successful attempts at debadging won't fix your car, your damaged paint shouldn't keep someone else from debadging if that's what they want. Hopefully you can understand this and stop insisting that debadging a black car causes, reveals, leads to, allows discovery of, or displays paint damage. :screwy:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

20v master said:


> And just like my successful attempts at debadging won't fix your car, your damaged paint shouldn't keep someone else from debadging if that's what they want. Hopefully you can understand this and stop insisting that debadging a black car causes, reveals, leads to, allows discovery of, or displays paint damage. :screwy:



You missed your own point. You were claiming the act of debadging my car caused the paint damage, I never said this, you did. The fact that I debadged my car did *REVEAL*paint damage, it's not that hard to understand. There was a ring around the quattro badge that is scratched which wasnt really noticeable until removing the badge. In other words it revealed the damage. You are taking a random joking post I made about debadging waaay too seriously. Please back the F off or get out of my thread.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm what could it be?












Mmm more suspension refresh bits. I decided to forgo camber plates for now. If I get serious about this thing handling Ill change the coilovers anyway so no need to spend the money right now.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

OEM strut bushings fail quickly, but congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

20v master said:


> OEM strut bushings fail quickly, but congrats on your purchase.


Please do not ever post in my thread again.:wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Please do not ever post in my thread again.:wave:


Looks like we've found warranty's replacement, someone who takes everything as personal attacks. It's known that OEM strut bushings mushroom out and cause strut clunking, and the Powerflex poly version aren't much more than OEM. It was a suggestion, but you'll learn soon enough.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

20v master said:


> Looks like we've found warranty's replacement, someone who takes everything as personal attacks. It's known that OEM strut bushings mushroom out and cause strut clunking, and the Powerflex poly version aren't much more than OEM. It was a suggestion, but you'll learn soon enough.


Be a mature adult and heed my request. Please do not post in my thread ever again.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

I just picked up the Powerflex strut bushings so I'll soon find out also.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I put a new set of OEM strut bushings on when I installed my coilovers 3 years ago. No clocking from mushroom so far.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Rford71 said:


> I put a new set of OEM strut bushings on when I installed my coilovers 3 years ago. No clocking from mushroom so far.


How many track days do you have on them? With my 2004 R32 I would get one track weekend out of them and they were shot. They should last longer than that on a MKI TT since it has less weight up front.


Bill


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

climbingcue said:


> How many track days do you have on them? With my 2004 R32 I would get one track weekend out of them and they were shot. They should last longer than that on a MKI TT since it has less weight up front.
> 
> 
> Bill


there maybe a solution for the that clunking, Exit Nine Performance strut mount bushings. Right now there being tested on the UM strut mounts.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Basil Fawlty said:


> there maybe a solution for the that clunking, Exit Nine Performance strut mount bushings. Right now there being tested on the UM strut mounts.


The UM strut mounts are a poor design as well, and have their own issues, ie the lip in the ID isn't able to support the nut.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

climbingcue said:


> How many track days do you have on them? With my 2004 R32 I would get one track weekend out of them and they were shot. They should last longer than that on a MKI TT since it has less weight up front.
> 
> 
> Bill


Bill, did my first and only autocross event last year. Hoping to do a few more this summer and a track event at Summit Point. My TT has the same weight as your R32 up front. It has the same motor.

I could be wrong but I don't believe Atl-Atl is talking about tracking his TT, he's just looking for a improve ride car.

Robert


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm only putting this suspension on for the show season because it goes really low. The rubber strut mount is simply to replace the current blown rubber piece so it will not clunk when I drive my lady friend around on the weekend. I don't plan on tracking the car with FK's :screwy: and will probably only drive it a few times a month for the next few months. I will be going full tilt at a later date which will involve "real" coilovers and camber plates up front. I plan to keep this car for a very long time and will change the setup many times. Thank you for commenting on it but every thing you say will be taken with a grain of salt, some more than others.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Well lookie what we have here, thats an odd shaped box. I wonder whats inside!?!

PANZER PLAAAAATE!!!!!!


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice! The panzer plate will pay for itself in no time flat. I screwed up one of the rivnuts on the frame rail on mine and it's a little loose, but other than that it was a breeze to install. :thumbup:


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> I plan to keep this car for a very long time ...


Have I heard this from you before???


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

ecirwin said:


> Have I heard this from you before???


Maaaaaaybe, this ones paid for though...


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Well this is how my grille showed up. :facepalm:

This box doesn't look quite big enough...









Oh, thats because _only half a grille is inside!!! _ :banghead:


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

That looks like UPS' work


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Basil Fawlty said:


> That looks like UPS' work


Fedex delivered it.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> Fedex delivered it.


Ouch… what a drag Mike, it should be insured up to $200 or so, was it used?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Basil Fawlty said:


> Ouch… what a drag Mike, it should be insured up to $200 or so, was it used?


Nah it was new. I already contacted the place I bought it to see what they say. I can always fight it via my credit card.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Well theres a bit of good news regarding the grille. [email protected] where I bought the grille has provided excellent customer service since the busted parts showed up. :thumbup: Hopefully the new one shows up quickly.


Also my stud conversion showed up. Thankfully these weren't broken in half!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Muuuch better


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

TADAAAA


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks good. I need to replace my broken grill and was thinking about honey comb, but I don't know if will look near as good with my red paint.

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good. I need to replace my broken grill and was thinking about honey comb, but I don't know if will look near as good with my red paint.
> 
> Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk



I looked at tons of pictures online before deciding on a grille. I agree that the honeycomb one seems to look best on black. It almost doesn't work on the brightly colored cars. I didn't want another "bar" grille though because of all the honeycomb in the lower bumper.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Got the suspension on today. Front shocks are definitely blown and theres something clicking in the rear I can't figure out. This just became much more temporary than I was planning. :banghead:

Wheels are 18x8.5et35 with 8mm spacer in the rear and 5mm spacer in the front. I think I need to go up to a 10mm in front and a 15-20 in the rear! I didnt set it super low because I didnt get the panzer plate on yet.

























































Also got the stud conversion on this weekend. 80mm, plenty of room for big spacers! Sorry about the dirty wheels.


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

So, are the shocks/struts rebuildable? Or are you going to have to replace them?

I think I have finally found a good setup on my ISC's. The ride this morning was much more acceptable than it has been. The instructions for setting them up are questionable at best. Actually, they were non existent in the box, but Roc-Euro did their best to put together a how-to, 6 months after I bought them.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

ecirwin said:


> So, are the shocks/struts rebuildable? Or are you going to have to replace them?
> 
> I think I have finally found a good setup on my ISC's. The ride this morning was much more acceptable than it has been. The instructions for setting them up are questionable at best. Actually, they were non existent in the box, but Roc-Euro did their best to put together a how-to, 6 months after I bought them.


The front inserts are removable. I have found a place online that sells FK parts individually but the inserts are either $300 for a pair of the non adjustable or $500 for a pair of the adjustables. In other words Ill have spent the same amount of money as just buying new parts. The problem is I probably cant sell these for the price I paid because I don't want to screw someone like I got screwed. I guess that's the risk you take buying used parts, oh well. Ill take a few days to figure out if I want to order parts to make these work and keep them, or sell them and buy all new stuff. Maybe Ill just go air...hahahaha

As for the ISC's I don't know much about them but it doesn't seem like they should be that difficult to setup. How many parameters are adjustable, just height and dampening or do they have rebound adjustment also? I've only heard good things about Roc-euro but I cant tell if you statement about 6 months was a slightly aggravated one!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


>



Damn dude you made great progress on this already. The stud conversion is tough as nails too. Bravo man! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

iMod.:R said:


> Damn dude you made great progress on this already. The stud conversion is tough as nails too. Bravo man! :beer::thumbup:


Thanks yo, this is only the beginning. Wait til you see it at wuste.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

ATL its Justin from madison. I bought the dog bone off of you and we had a meet at dereks house.

Cool thing you got a TT. We should snap some photos !

EDIT: We need to fix those headlights ASAP


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Vstone2262 said:


> ATL its Justin from madison. I bought the dog bone off of you and we had a meet at dereks house.
> 
> Cool thing you got a TT. We should snap some photos !
> 
> EDIT: We need to fix those headlights ASAP


Whats up, I was wondering if you'd find this thread! We can definitely snap photos when you come out to Colorado! 
And yes I know the headlights are starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ive been contemplating getting rid of my OEM rack.

Not sure yet though.



Did not realize you moved (Maybe you posted it, I just did not go through the thread)

I was in CO last week. Only for a layover though. Which led to me spending the night in a hotel lol.

Good luck with the TT. I know a decent amount, but not as much as some people here. Looking good so far!


----------



## ALL.FOUR.32 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Vstone2262 said:


> Ive been contemplating getting rid of my OEM rack.
> 
> Not sure yet though.
> 
> ...



Let me know next time you're in town we can grab a drink or something!

How did you mod your headlights? Bake in the oven method?




ALL.FOUR.32 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Cleaned off the parking garage dust this weekend.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, I did bake mine.

Looking good!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Vstone2262 said:


> Yes, I did bake mine.
> 
> Looking good!


Do you have clear or smoked lenses that replaced the orange ones or did you take the orange ones out and bondo/paint inside the housings?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

clean!


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have clear lenses. Actually I cut them out from an floresent light fixture.

I also removed the amber and bondo/painted the housing.


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> The front inserts are removable. I have found a place online that sells FK parts individually but the inserts are either $300 for a pair of the non adjustable or $500 for a pair of the adjustables. In other words Ill have spent the same amount of money as just buying new parts. The problem is I probably cant sell these for the price I paid because I don't want to screw someone like I got screwed. I guess that's the risk you take buying used parts, oh well. Ill take a few days to figure out if I want to order parts to make these work and keep them, or sell them and buy all new stuff. Maybe Ill just go air...hahahaha
> 
> As for the ISC's I don't know much about them but it doesn't seem like they should be that difficult to setup. How many parameters are adjustable, just height and dampening or do they have rebound adjustment also? I've only heard good things about Roc-euro but I cant tell if you statement about 6 months was a slightly aggravated one!


I have finally settled on full soft front and rear on the ISC's. I think getting the shock length right on the rear is the hard part, but since I adjusted both the length and the damping at the same time, it is hard to tell. Yes, I was a little frustrated that it took so long to get some instructions from Roc-Euro, but it is water under the bridge.

Car looks pretty good with the dust knocked off of it.

Sorry to hear you got burnt on those used suspension parts. That is one reason I am not interested in buying used suspension stuff.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> clean!


:thumbup:



Vstone2262 said:


> I have clear lenses. Actually I cut them out from an floresent light fixture.
> 
> I also removed the amber and bondo/painted the housing.


Interesting, I have access to some junk light fixtures at work, might have to grab a diffuser for future use. Thanks of the tip!



ecirwin said:


> I have finally settled on full soft front and rear on the ISC's. I think getting the shock length right on the rear is the hard part, but since I adjusted both the length and the damping at the same time, it is hard to tell. Yes, I was a little frustrated that it took so long to get some instructions from Roc-Euro, but it is water under the bridge.
> 
> Car looks pretty good with the dust knocked off of it.
> 
> Sorry to hear you got burnt on those used suspension parts. That is one reason I am not interested in buying used suspension stuff.


Yeah luckily the guy is a local VW dude and is working with me. Im going to buy a new set, most likely KWs. Just gonna do it right this time so I don't have to think about it anymore.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Random potato quality pic dump. Paint work begins soon, then it will be professional photography time.





































Ruined by the shadow monster.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you are getting the front end painted, make sure to shave the front plate, Aliens, and grill.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Vstone2262 said:


> If you are getting the front end painted, make sure to shave the front plate, Aliens, and grill.


Oh Ive got plans.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Wish me luck!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

They saw my bling blang and immediately said "no rollers for you!" Three different people drove my car, all of which were at least twice as wide as me. I was really wishing I had my new seats in so I could see them try to fit hahaha. All of them moved the seat. :banghead: And none of them could find the window switches. :facepalm:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

got to love the ol' air-care centers. 

so did they say anything about your mods?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

carsluTT said:


> got to love the ol' air-care centers.
> 
> so did they say anything about your mods?


Nothing about the mods. Passed with flying colors! I truly can't believe it. I have 3 codes and a CEL related to emissions right now, aftermarket exhaust, sh*t capped off in the engine bay and such. Car was too low for them to get their mirror underneath for looking around hahahaha. I guess the only thing that really matters in CO is the sniffer test. Thats probably all that truly matters anyway when it comes to the environment. The good news is I have 2 years to do whatever I want.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

More pictars because well, who doesn't like looking at pictars! Out for a cruise enjoying the beautiful 75 degrees and sunny with a light breeze weather today in Denver. 

Swung by my buddys shop today. He doesn't work on cars though...



















Then I swung by my favorite burger joint.











That is all


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Lookin' good Mike! :thumbup:


----------



## Peetah05 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, we're neighbors...I'm up on 11th/Sherman. Surprised I've never seen you before driving around and by the lofts.

I've heard good things about park burger. Let's meet up some time and bull**** about our cars. PM me if you're interested


----------



## Vincernio (Mar 24, 2014)

Is that the emissions center off of 52nd and Marshall in Arvada-ish? I think I ran my TT through the same emissions center about a month ago.


----------



## macximus (Oct 21, 2007)

Mike- the TT is looking good. 
Let me know if you need help or parts for your Audi/R32


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Basil Fawlty said:


> Lookin' good Mike! :thumbup:


:thumbup:



Peetah05 said:


> Hey, we're neighbors...I'm up on 11th/Sherman. Surprised I've never seen you before driving around and by the lofts.
> 
> I've heard good things about park burger. Let's meet up some time and bull**** about our cars. PM me if you're interested


Ill shoot a message your way. Always like making new friends and talking cars! :beer:



Vincernio said:


> Is that the emissions center off of 52nd and Marshall in Arvada-ish? I think I ran my TT through the same emissions center about a month ago.


Nope its the Lipan one.



macximus said:


> Mike- the TT is looking good.
> Let me know if you need help or parts for your Audi/R32


Thanks yo. What kind of parts do ya have?


----------



## macximus (Oct 21, 2007)

Atl-Atl said:


> Thanks yo. What kind of parts do ya have?


Well I have buncha crap for the R32. I also work for gebhardt in boulder in parts


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

macximus said:


> Well I have buncha crap for the R32. I also work for gebhardt in boulder in parts


Ahh sweet. Now that I see this I think I knew you worked at a dealership. In that case I do need some stuff. ABS sensor that mounts to the drivers front hub. Also driver door latch, mine recently decided it thinks its open when its closed and vice versa. :banghead: If you can get prices for that stuff feel free to pm me! Thanks!!!


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


> Also driver door latch, mine recently decided it thinks its open when its closed and vice versa.


My wifes car just had this happen too. I haven't replaced it yet, but that door latch assembly is $200+. There's a decent looking DIY I found that uses a $2 Radio Shack part, might be worth a read: http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17119693

Nice work on passing emissions, we had to replace the cat in our APR exhaust and fix a small vacuum leak to pass (thanks Bluewater for the work :thumbup


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

goofydug said:


> My wifes car just had this happen too. I haven't replaced it yet, but that door latch assembly is $200+. There's a decent looking DIY I found that uses a $2 Radio Shack part, might be worth a read: http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17119693
> 
> Nice work on passing emissions, we had to replace the cat in our APR exhaust and fix a small vacuum leak to pass (thanks Bluewater for the work :thumbup


Heh wish I would have seen this before I bought a new OEM one for a lot of money. Oh well, at least I know it should be fine for a little while hahaha.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Well the floodgates opened in the last week or so. Here is the start. They're dirty, but thats ok because Ill refinish them and I got them for a price I couldn't believe. Gotta love local junkyards that don't look at ebay or even have internet!


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

*******, find me some and I will pay finders fee 

You and your BBK's


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Vstone2262 said:


> *******, find me some and I will pay finders fee
> 
> You and your BBK's


Just go to the auto parts section of Craigslist and look for Cayenne/Q7/Touaregs being parted out.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

More goodies


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Swapped my spacers out last night. Rears went from 8mm to 15mm and fronts from 5mm to 8mm. Looks a lot better. Now at ET20 rear and ET27 front. I think the wheels are in the right spot to stuff some 255s or 265s in there and still be able to drive aggressively. As soon as my new suspension gets here I will install it and the panzer and drop this bish loooow.


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes! Excited to see this take off finally. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## roberttatefan (Mar 18, 2009)

Mike,

Car is starting to come together. Give me a ring if you ever make it back through Madison!

And regarding icirwin's ISC coils, you were there when I put the rears on my car. Strut length was a total guess and I'm still working on dialing my car back in.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

What size are those wheels?

You are really going that meaty haha?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

BySeaByLand said:


> Yes! Excited to see this take off finally.


Me too!



roberttatefan said:


> Mike,
> 
> Car is starting to come together. Give me a ring if you ever make it back through Madison!
> 
> And regarding icirwin's ISC coils, you were there when I put the rears on my car. Strut length was a total guess and I'm still working on dialing my car back in.


I totally forgot yours were ISC. Good to hear from you. If I ever get back Ill hit you up. Ive been trying to drag my friends out here instead though haha.



Vstone2262 said:


> What size are those wheels?
> 
> You are really going that meaty haha?


18x8.5. I may not switch tires right away, these are basically new. Ill go show low on them for a little while and see what happens.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh hai










Box inside a box 










Awww yisssssss


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Aaand another secret package arrived!


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Secrets don't make friends...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

BySeaByLand said:


> Secrets don't make friends...


Heh, its a full R32 rear brake setup. I didn't have time to unpack it before work.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I got the Bilsteins on last Friday night. Thanks to my buddy Justin it only took about an hour. All I can say is WOW, what a difference. Absolutely amazing. I was worried they wouldn't be stiff enough for me. They are perfect for street driving. Might be a little soft for track duty but thats as simple as a spring swap. Or if I run Sebring it will be perfect haha. For now I am happy as a pig in sh*t. I chose to leave the perches in but the lock rings out of the rear and completely bottom the fronts but with both lock rings in place. I think Im going to remove the lower lock ring in front and bottom out the upper ring. Right now the front sits a touch higher than the rear. Either night and day difference from the blown FK's. It can't go nearly as low but I can stuff some 255s or 265s on it and it still looks cool. Bilstein gives ZERO f**ks about going low hahaha. Cant wait for some canyon runs! Also ordered a bunch more parts... :beer:





















Interesting tidbit. I just bought these brand new and it looks like the stamp on the springs says they were manufactured in 2010 and 2011.  Also looks like the front spring rate is 412lb/in?





















Only pic I have of it right now, it has settled a little since.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks good!👍


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

roberttatefan said:


> And regarding ecirwin's ISC coils, you were there when I put the rears on my car. Strut length was a total guess and I'm still working on dialing my car back in.


Yes, strut length on the rear is a total guess, until you've tried (or even think to try) several different settings. Mine are currently set to completely stretch out the rear suspension when it is on the jack stands. The damping on the rear is all the way soft. So far, that is the most comfortable setting I have found. My fronts are also set all the way soft, but I think I need to dial a little into them.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*More information please...*



Atl-Atl said:


> Heh, its a full R32 rear brake setup. I didn't have time to unpack it before work.


I've been looking for an alternative to my rear brakes as I eat up pads on the track. How is R32 rear brake system as far as form, fit and function. Pics from install too please. 

Cheers!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Rford71 said:


> Looks good!


:beer:



ecirwin said:


> Yes, strut length on the rear is a total guess, until you've tried (or even think to try) several different settings. Mine are currently set to completely stretch out the rear suspension when it is on the jack stands. The damping on the rear is all the way soft. So far, that is the most comfortable setting I have found. My fronts are also set all the way soft, but I think I need to dial a little into them.


At first I was reading this going, hellooooo mine aren't adjustable. Then I realized you weren't even talking about my car, or even TTs hahaha.



Teeguzi said:


> I've been looking for an alternative to my rear brakes as I eat up pads on the track. How is R32 rear brake system as far as form, fit and function. Pics from install too please.
> 
> Cheers!


Depending on how things go this weekend I might have updates for you in a couple days.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Boxes are showing up every day. Hopefully I can get some work done this weekend with the girl out of town again.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

From England, what could it be?











Interesting bracket and bolts.











Oh thaaaats where it goes.  The brackets and bolts are pure BEEF!











Decided to go the slightly cheap route and pass on the two piece rotors for now. Trying to get all this done before wuste is putting a slight strain on finances.



















































Might as well throw the rears in there too.











Now that I've got all the parts its time to test fit everything for clearance on the car. Gonna try to do that tomorrow since were getting a mid May snowstorm. :banghead: Then Ill rebuilt/repaint everything and hopefully install everything next weekend.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking good so far! I was always interested in the 17z's as an alternative to the Boxster calipers but wondered if the stock master cylinder would work ok with it. (more pedal travel or mushy) If you don't mind me asking, did you go with the mark iv R32 sized front rotors? Also aren't the rear R32 calipers the same as ours and the AE? I know the rotor is the same size.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Dark Zero said:


> Looking good so far! I was always interested in the 17z's as an alternative to the Boxster calipers but wondered if the stock master cylinder would work ok with it. (more pedal travel or mushy) If you don't mind me asking, did you go with the mark iv R32 sized front rotors? Also aren't the rear R32 calipers the same as ours and the AE? I know the rotor is the same size.


I took my chances on the 17z working with the stock master, I'll definitely provide feedback here as soon as I get them on. The 18z worked great on my Golf R but obviously that's a different car so who knows. Yes I am running stock fitment R32 rotors in front. My car is a 180 so the fronts are tiny and the rears are even smaller plus they aren't vented just crappy solid 10mm wide baby brakes so the R32 rears will be a big improvement.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> I took my chances on the 17z working with the stock master, I'll definitely provide feedback here as soon as I get them on. The 18z worked great on my Golf R but obviously that's a different car so who knows. Yes I am running stock fitment R32 rotors in front. My car is a 180 so the fronts are tiny and the rears are even smaller plus they aren't vented just crappy solid 10mm wide baby brakes so the R32 rears will be a big improvement.


Didn't realize you had the 180q. Then the r32 rears are an improvement . Looking forward to your feedback on how the the 17z's behave and perform with the stock MC.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Well f**k me sideways. Everything just came crashing down. Wheels don't clear the brakes unless I space them all the way out to et5 in which case the wheel sits about 2 inches outside the body. :banghead:

All my Wuste prep has just fallen to pieces. Now its back to the drawing board with less than 3 weeks to go. What do I do now? Different wheels? R32 front calipers? F it, sell the whole lot? 

So pissed right now. Have some pics anyway.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

If keep the wheels just my 2 cents.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

nkgneto said:


> If keep the wheels just my 2 cents.


Meh, Im fickle. Zero sentimental value for material things. On to the next one(s).

Side note, my parking spot neighbor that drives the white Fit in that picture complimented the TT yesterday as I was test fitting the brakes and leaking fluid all over the floor hahaha.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Glad to see your spirit has recovered...*



Atl-Atl said:


> Meh, Im fickle. Zero sentimental value for material things. On to the next one(s).
> 
> Side note, my parking spot neighbor that drives the white Fit in that picture complimented the TT yesterday as I was test fitting the brakes and leaking fluid all over the floor hahaha.


it's how we handle the things that don't go as planned which defines us.

Enjoying your build! :beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Teeguzi said:


> it's how we handle the things that don't go as planned which defines us.
> 
> Enjoying your build! :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Got some PDR done today.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dave is better


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

> Different wheels? R32 front calipers? F it, sell the whole lot?


how about a used set of Stop Tech st-40's, there's gotta be some out there? Not as beefy as 17z's, but should do the job well- more pistons and lighter than R32 calipers. 

http://www.stoptech.com/technical-support/bbk-wheel-fitment-templates

Either that or a super concave wheel with tons of spoke curvature in the right spots...hmmm rota grids, td pro 1.2, maybe neuspeeds?....


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Vstone2262 said:


> Dave is better


Dave is not in Colorado!



easthk said:


> how about a used set of Stop Tech st-40's, there's gotta be some out there? Not as beefy as 17z's, but should do the job well- more pistons and lighter than R32 calipers.
> 
> http://www.stoptech.com/technical-support/bbk-wheel-fitment-templates
> 
> Either that or a super concave wheel with tons of spoke curvature in the right spots...hmmm rota grids, td pro 1.2, maybe neuspeeds?....


I am well aware of Stoptechs, Racinbrake etc. but I have not been able to snag a used set. As for wheels I have plans but will try to sell the BBS first.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Atl-Atl said:


> Well f**k me sideways. Everything just came crashing down. Wheels don't clear the brakes unless I space them all the way out to et5 in which case the wheel sits about 2 inches outside the body. :banghead:
> 
> All my Wuste prep has just fallen to pieces. Now its back to the drawing board with less than 3 weeks to go. What do I do now? Different wheels? R32 front calipers? F it, sell the whole lot?
> 
> So pissed right now. Have some pics anyway.


Can't believe they don't fit. You could try to pick up a set of used OZ Ultraleggera, you can find them for fairly under $1000. they will definitely fit under them I have 14 inch routers with the 18z calipers with no problem. If you decide to go with R calipers let me know I have my old set of TT 3.2 which are the same R calipers.



















Rob


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Rford71 said:


> Can't believe they don't fit. You could try to pick up a set of used OZ Ultraleggera, you can find them for fairly under $1000. they will definitely fit under them I have 14 inch routers with the 18z calipers with no problem. If you decide to go with R calipers let me know I have my old set of TT 3.2 which are the same R calipers.
> 
> Rob


They don't fit because these wheels have about a 2 inch wide lip and the face/spokes are completely flat. All the area behind the spokes that normally would be the room for a BBK is taken up by the lip being on the outside. At this point things are happening so quickly that I doubt Ill have time to get brakes on before Wuste. 

Ill probably just get different wheels whenever these sell. If I decide to keep them and go R32/TT3.2 brakes instead of the 17Z's Ill let you know, thanks for the offer! :thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Farting around with the potato pic taker today. So much cool graffiti in Denver right now. Might have to do something real with an actual photographer...

Don't mind the law firm billboard :facepalm:


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks great :thumbup:
Your PM box is full btw


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

goofydug said:


> Looks great :thumbup:
> Your PM box is full btw


Thanks! :beer:

Inbox is now clear.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Some random pictures. 

Cropped the graffiti pic.










Fancy shoes










Saw this thing the other day. Don't even care if its a replica its cool as f*ck. Gave the dude a thumbs up and totally made his day!










This is how I snuck the TT into a "VW only" show last weekend. 










Bye bye black, very soon.


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

I love what you've done with TT..its nice to see another TT owner in the Denver area everyone I come across usually from the Springs haha 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

jrfeatherman said:


> I love what you've done with TT..its nice to see another TT owner in the Denver area everyone I come across usually from the Springs haha


Thanks! I see a lot of TTs but most of them aren't driven by enthusiasts.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I have been neglecting this thread, and the TT horribly of late. I still have tons of boxes with parts waiting to be installed. I apologize for that but here are some sweet potato pics for y'all. 

There is a ton of very cool graffiti and street art around Denver right now.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Basil Fawlty said:


> :wave:


Sup dude!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Went for a cruise on Golden Gate Canyon Road with my buddy Darryl and his R32.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

like the way you do things on your car. Your car needs a nice set of wheels


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

peter139 said:


> like the way you do things on your car. Your car needs a nice set of wheels


BBS RG-R's aren't nice enough?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

To me it's the color. Love the color combo on Subarus, but both tones in conjunction in your case just seem a tad off. I think the wheels would look even more awesome in silver. I'll agree though, love what you've got going on here with the build. 

That golf R though. :heart:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Just read through the whole thread. 

Nice build so far, looking forward to the progress. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


> They don't fit because these wheels have about a 2 inch wide lip and the face/spokes are completely flat. All the area behind the spokes that normally would be the room for a BBK is taken up by the lip being on the outside. At this point things are happening so quickly that I doubt Ill have time to get brakes on before Wuste.
> 
> Ill probably just get different wheels whenever these sell. If I decide to keep them and go R32/TT3.2 brakes instead of the 17Z's Ill let you know, thanks for the offer! :thumbup:


I would not waste time with the R32's. The additional weight is not really worth it, when a good set of pads can get you about the same. Personally I would go for a lighter set of wheels like Rob said, O.Z's can be had cheap even new. They are super strong compared to most BBS's. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

FatAce said:


> To me it's the color. Love the color combo on Subarus, but both tones in conjunction in your case just seem a tad off. I think the wheels would look even more awesome in silver. I'll agree though, love what you've got going on here with the build.
> 
> That golf R though. :heart:


Yeah I understand the color is weird hahaha. It looks cool in person. Crappy cell phone cameras don't show their true color.

:heart: Thanks!



DBVeeDB said:


> Just read through the whole thread.
> 
> Nice build so far, looking forward to the progress. :thumbup:


Thanks! Sorry its taking much longer than expected.



DeckManDubs said:


> I would not waste time with the R32's. The additional weight is not really worth it, when a good set of pads can get you about the same. Personally I would go for a lighter set of wheels like Rob said, O.Z's can be had cheap even new. They are super strong compared to most BBS's.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Interesting point of view. Ive only heard good things about the R32 fronts. In fact with good pads and two piece rotors they are supposedly better than most BBKs!?! My stock 180 brakes are so miserable a medium paced canyon run on a cool day had them fading smoking and giving me a mushy pedal. Anything would be an upgrade at this point.

As for the wheels, my BBS's aren't run of the mill, factory VW/Audi BBS's. They are RG-Rs which are forged and weigh 18lbs for an 18x8.5. I'm not going to gain anything by getting a softer, non-forged OZ that weights the same.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


> Interesting point of view. Ive only heard good things about the R32 fronts. In fact with good pads and two piece rotors they are supposedly better than most BBKs!?! My stock 180 brakes are so miserable a medium paced canyon run on a cool day had them fading smoking and giving me a mushy pedal. Anything would be an upgrade at this point.
> 
> As for the wheels, my BBS's aren't run of the mill, factory VW/Audi BBS's. They are RG-Rs which are forged and weigh 18lbs for an 18x8.5. I'm not going to gain anything by getting a softer, non-forged OZ that weights the same.


18LBS is not bad, did not know the RG-R's were forged. Think my forged OZ's are 14lbs. Change the brake fluid, try some Tyrolsport stiffeners and some Hawk HP+ pads. I have found that with the stainless lines that I personally dont like them as much as the factory lines. The super stiff pedal with race pads tends to be very touchy with modulation even on the track resulting in over braking or under.

I had a set of R32 fronts but the fact that the rotors alone weigh 24lbs/ea is crazy! The whole setup weighs something like 35 lbs more than stock iirc, so that was ditched. I went with the Boxsters due to the minimal weight and the ability to run stock 12.3" rotors.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


> 18LBS is not bad, did not know the RG-R's were forged. Think my forged OZ's are 14lbs. Change the brake fluid, try some Tyrolsport stiffeners and some Hawk HP+ pads. I have found that with the stainless lines that I personally dont like them as much as the factory lines. The super stiff pedal with race pads tends to be very touchy with modulation even on the track resulting in over braking or under.
> 
> I had a set of R32 fronts but the fact that the rotors alone weigh 24lbs/ea is crazy! The whole setup weighs something like 35 lbs more than stock iirc, so that was ditched. I went with the Boxsters due to the minimal weight and the ability to run stock 12.3" rotors.


Bam!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


> Bam!


:thumbup::thumbup: 

What pads are you running? Have you tried putting in some ducting to the calipers for cooling?


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

In opcorn:

Big brakes :heart::thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What pads are you running? Have you tried putting in some ducting to the calipers for cooling?


Whatever junk was on there when I bought the car. Probably pep boys special. I'm sure that has a lot to do with their poor performance. I've been waiting to get my fronts and rears all done at the same time but some other projects have taken precedence. I have not done anything to help for cooling either.



MK3 LUV said:


> In opcorn:
> 
> Big brakes :heart::thumbup:


Sorry to burst your bubble but I wound up selling the 17Z's and am planning to run R32 fronts now. I also love big brakes but they just weren't going to work with my current setup.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but I wound up selling the 17Z's and am planning to run R32 fronts now. I also love big brakes but they just weren't going to work with my current setup.


still bigger than stock :thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Took a short trip to Summit County this weekend. Stopped to snap a few pics in one of my favorite spots.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Sometimes the TT just doesn't cut it, sometimes.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Well this one is ending more quickly than it began. Car is up for sale on Denver Craigslist currently.  I'm going to move into something newer.  I doubt it will sell as is so I will be parting it out and selling the parts I never put on. I will start some for sale threads on here when I get the chance. Everything will be for sale, BBS wheels, Bilsteins PSSs, Dieselgeek Panzer Plate, Whiteline caster bushings, R32 rear brakes, Powerslot front rotors, even the roll of 3M matte dark grey vinyl I bought! Send me a message if you want anything.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> Well this one is ending more quickly than it began. Car is up for sale on Denver Craigslist currently.  I'm going to move into something newer.  I doubt it will sell as is so I will be parting it out and selling the parts I never put on. I will start some for sale threads on here when I get the chance. Everything will be for sale, BBS wheels, Bilsteins PSSs, Dieselgeek Panzer Plate, Whiteline caster bushings, R32 rear brakes, Powerslot front rotors, even the roll of 3M matte dark grey vinyl I bought! Send me a message if you want anything.


let me know about the panzer plate


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Is the vinyl wrap for a full car?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

lucpost said:


> Is the vinyl wrap for a full car?


Yes its a 5'x40' roll.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I sold my TT as well


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Vstone2262 said:


> I sold my TT as well


What did you get?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Well that was quick. Car sold tonight. :wave:


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats always a good thing when it sells fast. 

What's next.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

nkgneto said:


> Congrats always a good thing when it sells fast.
> 
> What's next.


Haven't decided yet. Looking at something tomorrow. Its not German though *gasp* :facepalm:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

so what kind of car was it?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

MK3 LUV said:


> so what kind of car was it?


Decided I had to stay in the family


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Yay sweet dude, whats the congested mod list?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

MK3 LUV said:


> Yay sweet dude, whats the congested mod list?


Actually starting to type up a build thread intro for the MK2 forum right now. Engine swap, different suspension, OEM+, drivability/canyon carving/still go to shows type build. It will be good.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> Actually starting to type up a build thread intro for the MK2 forum right now. Engine swap, different suspension, OEM+, drivability/canyon carving/still go to shows type build. It will be good.


i'll be looking :beer:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Atl-Atl said:


> What did you get?


Just driving my Daily 330I. I have moved to the dark side


----------

